# Tanaka Bar - A Lakota version of the energy bar



## Carol (Feb 25, 2010)

Personally I avoid granola bars and "energy bars" as much as possible.  They are quite convenient but tend to be predominantly some kind of grain and some kind of sweetner (natural or artificial).

I found this while stumbling around the web.  I have never tried them, but it looks very intriguing.   Its a nutrition bar made by Oglala Sioux that is essentially a sort of pemmican -- buffalo meat and cranberries.  Intringuing!

http://www.tankabar.com/


----------



## Stac3y (Feb 25, 2010)

These look pretty darn nutritious, but I bet they taste AWFUL. Maybe I'll order a couple and find out.


----------

